# Race relations: Is it all the same?



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 5, 2016)

What I mean by this title is that we all know about the growing tensions between whites and blacks, but I was curious if it is the same for other races. Is there a strong resentment that (for example) Hispanics or Asians have towards whites as well? When it comes to the bad apples (like gang members), do they call them on it? Is there a lot of pressure placed on children and family members?

The reason I ask this is because I have a story with a Hispanic character who lived in a place with heavy gang activity and his father was a gang member who constantly fucked-up with his family. So as a result, his son is so driven to be nothing like the "thugs" people like his father were (sometimes to the point of being a bit elitist). 

You don't have to answer for the story, but these were things I was curious about. And I also thought it would be good debate material.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 5, 2016)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> What I mean by this title is that we all know about the growing tensions between whites and blacks, but I was curious if it is the same for other races. Is there a strong resentment that (for example) Hispanics or Asians have towards whites as well?



They mostly hate blacks, too.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 5, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> They mostly hate blacks, too.


How come? Just curious.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 5, 2016)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> How come? Just curious.



Someone has to be the most hated, I guess.


----------



## AlanRickmanIsDead (Oct 5, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Someone has to be the most hated, I guess.



All of my folks hate all of your folks,
It's American as apple pie.


----------



## Pikimon (Oct 6, 2016)

X race is all bad and evil and lazy except for these group of people I know because theyre exceptions to the rule and plus I like them and theyre one of the good ones.


----------



## Gym Leader Elesa (Oct 6, 2016)

In almost every urban environment I have ever lived in, and that includes a fair amount of states, countries, and continents, it tends to be "everyone vs. the blacks."

If there aren't any blacks, tends to be an "every race for itself" thing. Asians and whites tend to get along in general, Hispanics are a wild card depending mostly on whether or not they see themselves as white- my father was Spanish, and as far as he was concerned, we were white (which we are. Most Irish Americans can't hold a candle to my whiteness). Mexicans don't see themselves that way, and most South Americans/Iberians tend to think of them as a race of lowlife "coloreds" and niggers. In Spain this is because everyone sees themselves as this noble race of royals and Europeans, in South America it's because they want to be that but are stuck in the jungle. Mexis for their part think they're Robin Hood.

One group that no Iberian people will align with is Muslims/Arabs. The Spanish hate them all, no exceptions.

Internally, when it comes to West and East Asians, it tends to be instead "every vs. the Arabs" and "everyone vs. the Chinese" respectively.

Source: a shit ton of life experience and a family comprised of four or fives races/ethnicities.


----------



## feedtheoctopus (Oct 6, 2016)

Everybody treats everybody else like shit, but for different reasons.


----------



## millais (Oct 6, 2016)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> How come? Just curious.


Two words: Roof Koreans

In the years leading up to the Rodney King LA riots, the Koreans had bought up all the convenience stores and liquor stores in the black neighborhoods, so they became hated by blacks due to the Korean shop owners' tendency to shoot shoplifters and the fact that they were an outsider group hoovering up all the blacks' disposable income. When the riots happened, the mobs naturally targeted the Korean business owners for these reasons. The municipal government ordered LAPD and fire department to leave Koreatown/Little Seoul unprotected from the mobs because the Koreans were not an influential voting demographic and the manpower was needed to protect the districts that were more affluent and influential during election years. So without police supervision, the Koreans fought back against the mobs with their personal firearms in defense of their properties, resulting in many dead blacks and Koreans.


----------



## QI 541 (Oct 6, 2016)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> How come? Just curious.



They usually have a high crime rate in whatever country they're in.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Oct 6, 2016)

In the UK, I'd say the greater tension is between South Asians (Indians, Bangladeshis, Pakistanis etc) and whites. Not that black vs white racial tensions don't exist (look at the Notting Hill and Brixton riots), but since 9/11 and with the rise in Islamic fundamentalism, South Asians are seen as a more direct threat.


----------



## friedshrimp (Oct 7, 2016)

It's a lot more complex than what liberal media tries to tell you. (POC vs whitey)

And I think it's often really "every race for themselves". The whites dislike the Roma for thievery and almost everyone fears the Muslims for the recent attacks these last years (even more than 9/11 I'd say, and honestly imagine most countries in Europe that have always been progressive regarding women and gays to suddenly turn sexist/homophobic to please the refugees...). The blacks hate the latinos for they consider them "wannabe blacks" and think they're out to steal their jobs and can't "speak english". Some latinos don't like each other (mexicans vs peruvians vs chileans), like they're in a tag game to see who's from the "most superior" country. And of course the most butthurt ones can't stand the Spanish...

This is why americanized rad-left politics don't work well outside the USA; race relations and history in every country are different so you honestly can't put that attitude in say, Finland, and expect the same results as in America (looking at the Barbie Disney Princess artist now).


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 10, 2016)

Diversity was a mistake.


----------



## Trilby (Oct 11, 2016)

friedshrimp said:


> This is why americanized rad-left politics don't work well outside the USA; race relations and history in every country are different so you honestly can't put that attitude in say, Finland, and expect the same results as in America (looking at the Barbie Disney Princess artist now).


I suppose that's the benefits of living where I am, but yes, it's interesting how it never really clicked outside our continent.



Jon-Kacho said:


> Diversity was a mistake.


I wouldn't go so far as to say that personally, at least where I am.  My parents though grew up in that generation that still sees swaths of land as "Colortown", yet I traverse it each day.  I never think differently of anyone based on race.


----------



## Disgusted Face Hold (Oct 11, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Diversity was a mistake.


1964 was a mistake.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Oct 11, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Someone has to be the most hated, I guess.



I would  argue that is (or at least used to be) the Jews. I have literally seen every race on the planet say something bad about Jews, and I have seen a black woman rant about "black genocide" and "tha jooz"

Yes you will find people, families, or even small communities of Hispanics and Asians around the world that hate "white devils", especially in the south west and the west. It is a little uncommon for any widespread racism to happen between whites and Asians in the modern US, I can't say for other countries tho.

For whites against hispanics however, the relations are usually not as hostile right now as it is between blacks and whites. However this has been changing due to Trump, or at least it's being brought into the open again.

One thing that might be interesting to add to your story is i'm under the assumption your main character might "rise above" the thug life in his area, and still experience racism due to stereotypes even though he is not like the other people in whatever area your story is set in.

So no, it's not "all the same" around the world, but I would argue that the very core things that cause it is fear of "the other".


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 11, 2016)

ZeCommissar said:


> It is a little uncommon for any widespread racism to happen between whites and Asians in the modern US, I can't say for other countries tho.


That depends what you mean by Asian. Chinks, Japs, Gooks, and Charlies probably have it better than Pajeets.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 11, 2016)

ZeCommissar said:


> It is a little uncommon for any widespread racism to happen between whites and Asians in the modern US, I can't say for other countries tho.


WHITE PIGS GO HOME.
Someone had a documentary about white kids growing up in Japan and how much racism they get for being white.


----------



## AlanRickmanIsDead (Oct 11, 2016)

Jon-Kacho said:


> Diversity was a mistake.


Mistake was a mistake.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 11, 2016)

Well locally the blacks are actually such a tiny minority that they do not get much flak.

The local "hate chain" follows:

1 muslims: They are the big enemy and everybody knows it. Extreme dislike, everybody knows they are out to get us all. Avoid them like a plague and watch them all the time from a safe distance. If you want to see a hungarian, a slovak, a jew and a gypsy all go into the same corner and forget all their differences, throw in a muslim into the room. Violence can happen here.

2 gypsies: they are stealing welfare pigs, but they at least tend to not rape children and are just motivated by greed. Heavy dislike, you don't interact with them if you can. There are a few normal, good people, but if you spot an accent, the propability of the speaker being a 20IQ thug is very high. In fact watching out for the accent is the surest way to check if the gypsy in question is decent or not. But they are not irrational like muslims, they just don't want to work and want your wallet. They are unlikely to kill you if they can get your money safely without killing you. Not out of kindness, they just don't want to risk a long stay in the slammer. Mostly verbal stuff, violence is rare.

3 jews: These poor sods are always blamed for everything and their holier than thou attitude makes it really hard to sympathise with them. Mediocre dislike, they are just usually given the finger. Nothing violent, only mild verbal sparring. If they dropped the attitude, they would most likely belong to the 4th category.

4 any other non hungarian. Mild dislike and are generally left well alone if they leave us well alone. I would say this is the same isolationist xenophobia as done by the Japanese, but its a much milder variety.

Mind, interracial marriage is looked down upon, but this order is almost always absolute.


----------



## skaytec (Oct 11, 2016)

I don't know that much about race relations in my home country, but I can guarantee that gypsies are by far the most hated group. When we are little, our relatives and friends told us that we should stay away from gypsies because they might robe, beat or even kill you if you do something wrong with them (aka don't give them an euro when they ask you). 
After the gypsies come the moors, younger people seems to be more sympathetic to them but still don't trust them either. Maybe it's just the seven centuries of occupation, but inside everyone there is a kind of chip that tell us that we should distrust them.
Black people are seen with pity because they often beg in the supermarkets or selling bootlegs clothes on the streets, however that pityness come from the idea that black people can't help themselves and we should help them.
With the hispanics, or sudacas as we call them, as far I know and see everyday, they are one of the most assimilated, obviously because we share the language and some aspects of the culture.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 11, 2016)

I live in one of the most diverse towns out there and they mostly get along with one another. But not that it's a rarity or anything.


----------



## Cosmos (Oct 11, 2016)

skaytec said:


> I don't know that much about race relations in my home country, but I can guarantee that gypsies are by far the most hated group. When we are little, our relatives and friends told us that we should stay away from gypsies because they might robe, beat or even kill you if you do something wrong with them (aka don't give them an euro when they ask you).



I had no idea how much Gypsies are hated by Europeans until a few years ago. When I went to Rome with my family, our tour guide rudely shooed away a Gypsy woman and told us we shouldn't give Gypsies anything or feel sorry for them (nothing overtly racist because she didn't want to offend the Americans, but I could definitely sense a lot of contempt).

Then somehow I stumbled upon this Reddit thread by an American asking Europeans why Gypsies are so hated, and it was pretty illuminating. I was so interested in that thread I ended up finding another one like it to learn more. I don't think racism is every okay, but from what it sounds like the hatred is only really directed at the people who are genuinely awful.

Tl;dr: Literally every European who's encountered Gypsies hates Gypsies.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 12, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> Your mom not aborting was a mistake.


I'm glad KF saved this quote as a draft.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 12, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> I had no idea how much Gypsies are hated by Europeans until a few years ago. When I went to Rome with my family, our tour guide rudely shooed away a Gypsy woman and told us we shouldn't give Gypsies anything or feel sorry for them (nothing overtly racist because she didn't want to offend the Americans, but I could definitely sense a lot of contempt).
> 
> Then somehow I stumbled upon this Reddit thread by an American asking Europeans why Gypsies are so hated, and it was pretty illuminating. I was so interested in that thread I ended up finding another one like it to learn more. I don't think racism is every okay, but from what it sounds like the hatred is only really directed at the people who are genuinely awful.
> 
> Tl;dr: Literally every European who's encountered Gypsies hates Gypsies.



As I said, you generally run across a few decent ones who work instead of doing crime. Usually they can speak their native language without an accent, which is needed for them to interact with work.

But for every such person there are 9 thugs and welfare shoplifter cows. I did once read that a gypsy woman who managed to get herself a university degree aboard, wanted to make an educational program for rural gypsy heavy areas in Hungary.

She was shocked to find that not only white children were "bullied out" of school, but any gypsy kid who actually tried to learn and assimilate received just the same treatment.

Mind, since segregation is illegal, whites just do whatever they can put their kids at schools where there are no gypsies, even if that means tripled travel time there. Teachers have been known to call gypsy studends as orcs due to their rowdy behaviour, much to liberal's mysoggyknees.


----------



## Autistic Illuminati (Oct 12, 2016)

Yeah, hatred of gipsy is pretty much universal in Europe.
I think you need to encounter them on a regular basis to understand why


----------



## Trilby (Oct 12, 2016)

The Great Chandler said:


> I live in one of the most diverse towns out there and they mostly get along with one another. But not that it's a rarity or anything.


I like to think that's true of my city as well.  I've never had a tough sitaution when I felt I didn't feel I fit in or felt unsafe because someone outside my color was present.


----------



## DangerousGas (Oct 12, 2016)

Cosmos said:


> Tl;dr: Literally every European who's encountered Gypsies hates Gypsies.


Yeah, Gypsies are pretty disgusting examples of the species. In behavioural terms, think Nick Bate with slightly less flagrant child abuse. I live in London, and there's a representative sample of ~90% of the world's cultures here. The only one that is _universally _despised is Gypies. Somalis come a close second (for many of the same reasons), but I have never met anyone who was sympathetic towards Roma Gypsies.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't know if I've ever met a gypsy but now I know to avoid them. Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 12, 2016)

In my local area, a great deal of people absolutely despise the huge amount of Chinese exchange students that go to the local college because quite a few of them are horribly rude, especially towards the local Latino population which makes up about 25% of the town population. Then comes the male Muslim international students, who have had a history of being terrible to local women (ie: knocking them down/refusing to let them pass them on the street, making nasty comments about their attire, etc.) and for picking fights with the Protestant communities here over Easter/Christmas events.

There's so few Black people up here that some of my friends from down South call it "White People's Disneyland" haha.


----------



## The Great Chandler (Oct 12, 2016)

Lackadaisy said:


> There's so few Black people up here that some of my friends from down South call it "White People's Disneyland" haha.


 This proves the SJWs who think the South is still like the 60s wrong.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 12, 2016)

The Great Chandler said:


> This proves the SJWs who think the South is still like the 60s wrong.



To my knowledge, there's no overt racism towards Black people and the city hasn't had a Black-related hate crime in nearly 20 years. But yeah, my friends have commented that it feels really weird to be surrounded by so many white people. I feel it too, having come from a larger metropolitan area where approximately 50% of the population is non-white.


----------



## Joan Nyan (Oct 14, 2016)

Lackadaisy said:


> In my local area, a great deal of people absolutely despise the huge amount of Chinese exchange students that go to the local college because quite a few of them are horribly rude,


In my experience Chinese who were born here hate Chinese immigrants (fobs) more than anyone else, especially the ones who hardly speak English. Then again, that might just be my friends.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Oct 14, 2016)

Disgusted Face Hold said:


> 1964 was a mistake.


Tell that to The Rolling Stones. And the Beatles, if you're bent.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Oct 14, 2016)

I dunno if it's because the south already had race riots back in the 60s, but generally people of all races usually, A. Tolerate each other, B. Actually get along. And C. Interact on a daily basis. This goes for all age groups. I've had decent conversations with BLM activists before, and my dad and I had a wonderful conversation with the stereotypical "wise old black man" in a target. I've also seen hardcore rednecks (rebel flags and all) discussing politics with African American mothers in a little Caesars. Dunno if it's due to southern hospitality, or the fact that soul crushing poverty brings people together. Maybe it's the water here. Haven't figured that out yet.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 14, 2016)

Harakudoshi said:


> Tell that to The Rolling Stones. And the Beatles, if you're bent.








1964 was the shit.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 14, 2016)

Jan_Hus said:


> I dunno if it's because the south already had race riots back in the 60s, but generally people of all races usually, A. Tolerate each other, B. Actually get along. And C. Interact on a daily basis. This goes for all age groups. I've had decent conversations with BLM activists before, and my dad and I had a wonderful conversation with the stereotypical "wise old black man" in a target. I've also seen hardcore rednecks (rebel flags and all) discussing politics with African American mothers in a little Caesars. Dunno if it's due to southern hospitality, or the fact that soul crushing poverty brings people together. Maybe it's the water here. Haven't figured that out yet.



Most likely hopeless shared situation and no rosy future possible.


----------



## ChuckSlaughter (Oct 15, 2016)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> What I mean by this title is that we all know about the growing tensions between whites and blacks, but I was curious if it is the same for other races. Is there a strong resentment that (for example) Hispanics or Asians have towards whites as well? When it comes to the bad apples (like gang members), do they call them on it? Is there a lot of pressure placed on children and family members?



I don't really think there is that much tension.  We just have cameraphones broadcasting the black experience to the rest of america and some whites reject what they see because we've wanted to feel like we've achieved a roughly equal society and we've all encountered black playing the race card.

This is understandably irritating to blacks who usually have all experienced some amount of injustice because of their color.

Also it's bringing our formerly quiet closet racists out of the closet to make white america look pretty hateful.  Interesting thing to note,  I just watched a video of a cop manhandling an uncooperative black kid and he flipped the kid up in the air and slammed him down on the ground and then cuffed him.

The majority of the black posters said it was great, the kid was resisting and everyone is still alive, well done officer.  I've seen the same circle of black friends get pissed off about other videos where people are getting shot in the back so.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 15, 2016)

ChuckSlaughter said:


> The majority of the black posters said it was great, the kid was resisting and everyone is still alive, well done officer.  I've seen the same circle of black friends get pissed off about other videos where people are getting shot in the back so.



I don't know how most people think most black people are BLM nutjobs because they aren't.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 16, 2016)

ZeCommissar said:


> One thing that might be interesting to add to your story is i'm under the assumption your main character might "rise above" the thug life in his area, and still experience racism due to stereotypes even though he is not like the other people in whatever area your story is set in.
> 
> So no, it's not "all the same" around the world, but I would argue that the very core things that cause it is fear of "the other".



He did "raise above" and now lives about a middle class existence (from his childhood in the ghettos), waiting for his big break. I do have a moment of subtle racism he faces with a white person, but I'm also curious about how other races view it when one of their own "raises above". I know there's a lot of pressure with Asians, but what about the other races?

Also, thanks for all the info on the Gypsies. It's sad their kids had to be dragged into that lifestyle.


----------



## Disgusted Face Hold (Oct 16, 2016)

Harakudoshi said:


> Tell that to The Rolling Stones. And the Beatles, if you're bent.



No one is complaining about the fact Keith Richards rufuses to take his mouth out of Chuck Berry's nutsack after 57 years and counting.

But yeah, 1964 was a mistake and The Who and The Kinks are objectively superior.

What, was that you say? No, Keith and etc will never make a good album ever again. Beggars Banquet is about as good as it can get. Knock yourself out, kiddo.


----------



## Disgusted Face Hold (Oct 16, 2016)

AnOminous said:


> I don't know how most people think most black people are BLM nutjobs because they aren't.



Negroes carry their Perpetual Racial Grievance™ industry literally everywhere they go. They don't need the blessing of BLM for that (Although it's becoming the new normal anyway so lol).


----------



## KatsuKitty (Oct 16, 2016)

I don't think race relations have ever been this bad in this country, especially up North where it was seldom an issue. Obama's strategy of "blame whitey" is certainly to blame for them having fallen straight in the dumper.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 16, 2016)

KatsuKitty said:


> I don't think race relations have ever been this bad in this country, especially up North where it was seldom an issue. Obama's strategy of "blame whitey" is certainly to blame for them having fallen straight in the dumper.


Also, I think the nutsos started kicking harder when a black/mixed-race president threw a wrench in their narrative.


----------



## Lachlan Hunter McIntyre (Oct 16, 2016)

Disgusted Face Hold said:


> No one is complaining about the fact Keith Richards rufuses to take his mouth out of Chuck Berry's nutsack after 57 years and counting.
> 
> But yeah, 1964 was a mistake and The Who and The Kinks are objectively superior.
> 
> What, was that you say? No, Keith and etc will never make a good album ever again. Beggars Banquet is about as good as it can get. Knock yourself out, kiddo.


The Kinks? Yes. The Who? I believe the name you were looking for is 'The Animals'.


----------



## yuna (Oct 18, 2016)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> I'm also curious about how other races view it when one of their own "raises above". I know there's a lot of pressure with Asians, but what about the other races?



I feel like that depends more on the community you're in. while Asian-Americans seem to have roughly similar experiences across the board (strong pressure from parents to succeed and prove themselves), I've never seen that sort of shared experience in other races.

for example, an ex of mine (who was black) experienced a lot of pressure from his family/community to do well and rise above the "thug" stereotype. black people within my community, however, seem to scoff at those who _don't _follow the stereotype, and discourage those who "act white". both attitudes are coming from fairly well-to-do black communities in the south, too.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 19, 2016)

yuna said:


> I feel like that depends more on the community you're in. while Asian-Americans seem to have roughly similar experiences across the board (strong pressure from parents to succeed and prove themselves), I've never seen that sort of shared experience in other races.
> 
> for example, an ex of mine (who was black) experienced a lot of pressure from his family/community to do well and rise above the "thug" stereotype. black people within my community, however, seem to scoff at those who _don't _follow the stereotype, and discourage those who "act white". both attitudes are coming from fairly well-to-do black communities in the south, too.



Gypsies too like the Uncle Tom method of keeping the brigther ones down.


----------



## smallmilk (Oct 19, 2016)

I live near some gypsies so lemme just add a bit.

I rarely see adult males. Women with children usually walk around begging for money, sometimes they leave a few kids to patrol around a store to beg anyone who passes by to buy them a sandwich. This get very annoying if you happen to have to pass by there every day. 
Ive noticed that women and children are always dressed in cheap clothing, however, male teenagers almost always have desinger shoes, latest iphones (with cracked screen mostly), diamond earrings and those douchebag undercuts.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 20, 2016)

smallmilk said:


> I live near some gypsies so lemme just add a bit.
> 
> I rarely see adult males. Women with children usually walk around begging for money, sometimes they leave a few kids to patrol around a store to beg anyone who passes by to buy them a sandwich. This get very annoying if you happen to have to pass by there every day.
> Ive noticed that women and children are always dressed in cheap clothing, however, male teenagers almost always have desinger shoes, latest iphones (with cracked screen mostly), diamond earrings and those douchebag undercuts.



Don't forget the giant golden chains around their necks. The phones are cracked because they are stolen.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Oct 20, 2016)

I live in the South, not the deep south however. Race relations here aren't that bad, I do think there are some closet racists in some of the whites and blacks around here, but that is generally because insulting a race will cause their respective hiveminds to destroy you. I would say another reason is that it would be rude to do so, and some people will think you're retarded 
 There are few Latinos and even very few Asians here, like I could probably say the Asian population here is less than 30. 

The worst I have probably experienced personally is some dude in a truck yelling "nigger lover" to my mom when I was like 8, which honestly I kinda see as a funny memory. 

There are many interracial relationships here, since whites and blacks are the majority its usually white/black, although I have seen a lot of black/asian, white/latino here as well. However on that note I have also heard stories of parents, or grandparents being racist and not accepting any interracial relationships, even on the black side.

A ex of mine had racist parents that did everything they could to destroy our relationship. She wasn't really worth all of that so hence the term ex. Another ex I have has a racist boyfriend that texted a Class V chimpout with a misspelled word every sentence calling me a nigger because I made her mad with something I said to her earlier, which in turn made him mad. Unfortunately he wasn't physically near me. 

Maybe I should date better people.

It's a little surreal that this county is close to Monroe where the "Kissing Case" happened, and Charlotte where current riots have been happening.


----------



## Alec Benson Leary (Oct 20, 2016)

One of my best friends from high school is black, and he's still my best friend to this day. It was one of the smartest choices I've ever made because now no one can ever call me racist.


----------



## Ravenor (Oct 20, 2016)

KatsuKitty said:


> I don't think race relations have ever been this bad in this country, especially up North where it was seldom an issue. Obama's strategy of "blame whitey" is certainly to blame for them having fallen straight in the dumper.



Until a few years ago from the outside it looked like it was mostly OK in the USA from the outside at least, I knew there was extreamists on both sides that havent had the decency to just die out but I had no idea it was still that bad, but forever being the optimist I am I'd like to think this is the loud last gasps of this sort of shit before it dies out for good.


----------



## Savryc (Oct 20, 2016)

If God wanted the races to be equal why did he make black the colour of evil?

Think about it.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 23, 2016)

All POC harbor at least some resentment towards whites in my experience. Now does that mean we dont have our own conflicts among each other? Absolutely not. But literally every race has had or is having a significant negative historical event based off of white racism or xenophobia.

At the top of the resentment list are Black people and Latino/hispanic in that order. In general Asians are the least hostile to white people but there is a common misconception that Asians just love white people unconditionally and its not that simple. The Japanese are a good example as they're one of the United states most vocal allies who often have higher approval ratings of the US than the US. Japan consumes american culture by the boatload like alot of the world and some Japanese youth genuinely love the US. But once you pass numerous levels of politeness there is some serious resentment and hostility still left from even when Japans borders were forced up let alone the atomic bomb.

I see this attitude here and elsewhere by alot of white people that everyone except black people loves white people and has no problem with them. But I would caution some of you as someone who hears conversations when white people aren't around that things like colonialism have affected almost every race on the planet and none of them have forgotten about it.


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Oct 23, 2016)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> All POC harbor at least some resentment towards whites in my experience. Now does that mean we dont have our own conflicts among each other? Absolutely not. But literally every race has had or is having a significant negative historical event based off of white racism or xenophobia.
> 
> At the top of the resentment list are Black people and Latino/hispanic in that order. In general Asians are the least hostile to white people but there is a common misconception that Asians just love white people unconditionally and its not that simple. The Japanese are a good example as they're one of the United states most vocal allies who often have higher approval ratings of the US than the US. Japan consumes american culture by the boatload like alot of the world and some Japanese youth genuinely love the US. But once you pass numerous levels of politeness there is some serious resentment and hostility still left from even when Japans borders were forced up let alone the atomic bomb.
> 
> I see this attitude here and elsewhere by alot of white people that everyone except black people loves white people and has no problem with them. But I would caution some of you as someone who hears conversations when white people aren't around that things like colonialism have affected almost every race on the planet and none of them have forgotten about it.


So is this the same with different European countries and each other? (With their whites.)


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Oct 23, 2016)

I think we can make this all very simple...
Both sides are guided by the belief that they're doing what's best for their own people or kind. The tricky part about beliefs is that they're highly subjective and usually not that well anchored in objective reality. Let's talk about what is objective reality:

Rapists from both the West (Mexicans, Africans, South and Central Americans) and the East (Islamas)
Terrorism
Murder
Abduction
Theft
Riots
Stupidity
Overpopulation
I don't care what they color of your skin is or where you were born, I don't want anyone doing any of the previously mentioned to anyone I care about, so we send them back
The End
If you can't send them back, cut off their welfare benefits and let them live in the Forrest.
It's bad enough that highly educated people are now leaving their native countries because they fear for their safety.


----------



## HG 400 (Oct 23, 2016)

I dislike white people.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 23, 2016)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> All POC harbor at least some resentment towards whites in my experience.



Pretty much everyone hates pretty much everyone.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Oct 23, 2016)

On Friday, I finished up my first round of student teaching in an insanely poor high school, 10 teachers for 400 kids, in a town that probably won't exist anymore in 50 years, where the entire student body gets free lunch. The sophomore "at-risk" English class was having a discussion on race relations in modern America. I've never seen a franker, more candid discussion among adults, let alone students before. These kids were friendly, had well thought out points and agreed to disagree on several points that I've seen cause full on chimp outs in college classes. This wasn't an isolated occurrence either, my colleague who was student teaching in social studies, said that they had a very candid discussion in his class about Trump vs Hillary. Granted, in a school of 400, people don't clique together based on race, and I'm pretty sure that growing up in one of the poorest places in this country also tends to bond people. But there's no excuse that a bunch of college students and professionals can't sit down and hash this stuff out when a poor high school in a rapidly dying community can do it.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 24, 2016)

Yaoi Huntress Earth said:


> So is this the same with different European countries and each other? (With their whites.)


Meaning to white europeans hate other white europeans? Its not exactly my place to say but it sure does appear that alot of european history was driven by deep resentment of each other.



AnOminous said:


> Pretty much everyone hates pretty much everyone.


Ehh. Yes everyone has had some kind of run in with everyone but the resentment a hatian might feel toward a a Dominican and the resentment they might have towards White people as a whole are wholly different.

I guess what Im saying is the fact that POC may hate other POC doesn't nullify the fact that they may hate white people even more.



KatsuKitty said:


> I don't think race relations have ever been this bad in this country, especially up North where it was seldom an issue. Obama's strategy of "blame whitey" is certainly to blame for them having fallen straight in the dumper.



I'm going to come across as a dick here and thats not my intention but whatever. You don't actually believe a country thats been through slavery, Jim Crow, manifest destiny, the war on drugs, segregation and a civil rights movement that included high ranking government officials attempting to launch smear campaigns against Dr. King has never had worse race relations than now?

Its a very popular sentiment that race relations have regressed during the Obama years but honestly when you really look at it. There has been virtually no significant growth since the civil rights movement.

Think about it: Dr. Martin Luther King, who is easily the most radically pacifist activist in Black history was shot to death. The guy screaming peace got shot and if that doesn't tell the story of race relations in the 60s this was also the time period when a voting rights act, that was eventually gutted, had to be passed so that black people could vote without being attacked and disenfranchised. 
   The 70s brought in Nixon and his call to "The silent majority" which is pretty widely recognized as a dog whistle for fighting back against the civil rights movement and Black people. This set a nice groundwork for the war on drugs in the 80s which jailed and is jailing an obnoxious amount of disproportionately but of course not exclusively black and brown people for non-violent crimes or first time offenses. Bush pt. 1 practically won off of a campaign ad that inferred that Dukakis was cool with black criminals attacking people.
  We're all probably pretty familiar with the super predator rhetoric and the crime laws that came  under the Clinton Administration. Also like 12 Muslims made shit bad for brown people all around the world but in particular here in the U.S. and Bush was pretty "tough on immigration" and thats just kinda touching on all the problems Latino and Hispanic people would have had with white people.

Really when you look at it, we just convinced ourselves that things were better because the rioting mostly stopped. Very little has changed from the 50s and 60s until now. Voter disenfranchisement is still rampant like it was back then, cops are still killing black and brown people people and mostly white people are saying its justified like they were back then, and we're still divided like we were back then.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 25, 2016)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> I'm going to come across as a dick here and thats not my intention but whatever. You don't actually believe a country thats been through slavery, Jim Crow, manifest destiny, the war on drugs, segregation and a civil rights movement that included high ranking government officials attempting to launch smear campaigns against Dr. King has never had worse race relations than now?
> 
> Its a very popular sentiment that race relations have regressed during the Obama years but honestly when you really look at it. There has been virtually no significant growth since the civil rights movement.
> 
> ...



So you are telling me that googles still have to give up their seats on the bus? Colour me sceptical.


----------



## Mason Verger (Oct 25, 2016)

I live in a fairly progressive part of the U.S., there's racism for laughs, because uncomfortable things are often the funniest subjects, but you rarely saw true outward, hate filled rascism. That kinda changed after Obama was elected. It's as if once a black guy was in power it was okay to hate him, and suddenly "nigger" was back on the table. It's an interesting comment on tribalism that once power is perceived you must resist.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 25, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> So you are telling me that googles still have to give up their seats on the bus? Colour me sceptical.


Buses are no longer legally segregated but our schools still are thanks to things like school selection. And white people still more often than not throw a royal fuss if their schools are about to get intergrated.

Cmon man. You all are a grounded realpolitik bunch. You can tangle with the idea that race relations havent really changed since the 50s or 60s. Trump is running a whole compaign based off of white resentment right now. While were on the topic virtually everyone running for president right now was alive during the civil rights movement. Clinton was a goldwater girl. Why do we have such a hard time accepting that things may not have really changed much at all in 50 years?


----------



## Jan_Hus (Oct 25, 2016)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> Buses are no longer legally segregated but our schools still are thanks to things like school selection. And white people still more often than not throw a royal fuss if their schools are about to get intergrated.
> 
> Cmon man. You all are a grounded realpolitik bunch. You can tangle with the idea that race relations havent really changed since the 50s or 60s. Trump is running a whole compaign based off of white resentment right now. While were on the topic virtually everyone running for president right now was alive during the civil rights movement. Clinton was a goldwater girl. Why do we have such a hard time accepting that things may not have really changed much at all in 50 years?


Because things actually have changed for the better. And things are still getting better.  Especially down in the South.  Change happens incredibly slowly, change is also insanely difficult. You rush things, you get reactionaries.


----------



## ICametoLurk (Oct 25, 2016)

Jan_Hus said:


> You rush things, you get reactionaries.



Victoria 2 taught you well.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Oct 25, 2016)

ICametoLurk said:


> Victoria 2 taught you well.


That it has, that it has.


----------



## AnOminous (Oct 25, 2016)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> Buses are no longer legally segregated but our schools still are thanks to things like school selection. And white people still more often than not throw a royal fuss if their schools are about to get intergrated.
> 
> Cmon man. You all are a grounded realpolitik bunch. You can tangle with the idea that race relations havent really changed since the 50s or 60s. Trump is running a whole compaign based off of white resentment right now. While were on the topic virtually everyone running for president right now was alive during the civil rights movement. Clinton was a goldwater girl. Why do we have such a hard time accepting that things may not have really changed much at all in 50 years?



This is why I always kick black people out of the front seats of the bus when I want to sit there, because it's the law.


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 25, 2016)

Jan_Hus said:


> Because things actually have changed for the better. And things are still getting better.  Especially down in the South.  Change happens incredibly slowly, change is also insanely difficult. You rush things, you get reactionaries.


The south? The place where a white guy shot up a black church? Where a white cop shot the shit out of a 50 something year old black ma? The place where the trayvon martin controversy that sparked the BLM movement happened? Dallas cop shootings? The place where theres still an argument over whether or not the confederate flag is offensive to black people? The place where a black man was found hung from a tree earlier this year iirc.

I live in the South. And Ive lived in the North. The North has its share of racism, sure. But theres this idea that because southerners say "how you doin" to each other that racism is less present.  Go to a southern college campus and check yik yak and compare it with what you'll see in the north. The south is still simmering with a lot of racial discontent on both sides.


Although I agree with you that it does take time. Thats why Im saying 50 years historically is barely a blink. Were a 200 something year old country so we think everything should happen over night. And that it is happening over night. But when were seeing poor race relations we really shouldnt say stuff like "shouldnt we be over this" or "things were never this bad." Very little time has passed since the civil rights movement and in alot of ways were still reeling from it. We'd be less stunned at crazy shit happening if we realize it hasn't been that long since we were spraying people with fire hydrants for trying to vote.


----------



## Jan_Hus (Oct 25, 2016)

Lefty's Revenge said:


> The south? The place where a white guy shot up a black church? Where a white cop shot the shit out of a 50 something year old black ma? The place where the trayvon martin controversy that sparked the BLM movement happened? Dallas cop shootings? The place where theres still an argument over whether or not the confederate flag is offensive to black people? The place where a black man was found hung from a tree earlier this year iirc.
> 
> I live in the South. And Ive lived in the North. The North has its share of racism, sure. But theres this idea that because southerners say "how you doin" to each other that racism is less present.  Go to a southern college campus and check yik yak and compare it with what you'll see in the north. The south is still simmering with a lot of racial discontent on both sides.
> 
> ...


*TEXT WALL BELOW*
Couple points.
Removal of the confederate flag was a bipartisan effort in many places, especially in SC. 
Everybody was fucking enraged at Dylan Roof, and we all hope to see that fucker burn.
Dallas Shooter was a Loveshy idiot who used activism to justify his hatred, and again, people were pissed off on both sides of the isle.
Using Yik Yak to accurately gauge people's feelings... Try again. Remember, people really, really like to troll when they are anonymous

Look at the reactions to the event, not the event itself. 

And I'm not talking about the backwoods part of the South (Lol other white people don't even go to those places), that haven't seen an outside human being for 50 years, I'm talking about the mainstream South, where most people live, work and interact together.

Also, people aren't pissed at BLM for protesting racial injustice, they're pissed at them for blocking traffic, being Marxists (that's a very quick way to piss off the collective American consciousness), MIZZOU and other Campus protests and interrupting political candidates for their 15 minutes. Have you read their list of demands?  Plus their leaders are a whole 'nother level of insufferable. I really don't like someone like Deray or Shaun King lecturing me on my supposed privilege, when one is a prestigious "journalist" who can blame "white America" for the Dallas shootings, and the other lives in a fucking mansion. I also don't like it that they're of the "White Guilt" school of thought about white educators who want to work in an inner city. 

And, the fact that the Civil Rights Movement happened around 50 years ago is such a non starter. Western countries thought genocide was okay around 60-70 years ago.


----------



## vertexwindi (Oct 26, 2016)

Until reading this thread I didn't know how bad gypsies were. We do have them in our country but not up north where I live.

Fun fact, my best friend actually _is _a gypsy but she was adopted and moved here at the age of two so she acts like a really white girl. I'm going to have to tease her about her roots, though.


----------



## WhiteZauberei (Oct 26, 2016)

A little input on rascism on college level, here in Europe.

I'd say rascism isn't really that present at a college level, mostly because it's just considered to be emotional and not rational, therefore not academic behaviour. Might be different in - let's say Russia - where openly gay scientists are discriminated against by the government interfering with law. I also heard some stories about some rascist professor, but that's a little bit OT.

What I do can say though is that there are some prejudices and expectations regarding some ethnicities and that's the closest thing you basically have regarding rascism. At my college we have something like a language school and I know some teachers pretty well to the point where they would tell me, which students perform well in language education and which don't. This is about people learning languages by some exchange program and not people picking it up at an early stage in life. I will say in advance, that this is sure as hell biased, since most of the languages taught are European languages.

*Top tier*, not too much trouble learning languages, usually not too much of an accent: _Germanic roots_ (excluding Americans and English people, so German, Swedish, Danish, Dutch, etc.); _Slavs_ (Polish, Czech, Russian, etc.); 
*Sometimes Top Tier, often below:* _Indians_ (although this one is a little bit controversial; they seem to pick it up easily, but most of them don't seem to be eager to learn languages. If they do, they usually excel, but they tend to have accents, which might lead to worse grading) and_ Chinese _(probably attributed to their dictatorial politics, since only the best students are allowed to visit foreign countries. Even if you meet a competent Chinese it seems like they have to put a lot more effort into their education and their speaking level is usually worse than their level in writing. It's usually a hit or miss)
*Problematic tier*, usually sub-par skills, but many notable exceptions: _Romance roots_ (French, Spanish, Portuguese, Italian, etc.), _British people, maybe Australian, some Arabs, Turks_. They do seem to grasp most language concepts, but then just stop learning. Pronounciation is usually off.
*Shitty tier*, usually feels like they don't want to learn languages: _Americans, Canadians, Mexicans, South Americans, Japanese, Koreans, other East Asians, some Arabs, Africans_ (not too much data, collides with French due to colonialism and black people in Europe being generally French). These groups feature students, who study here in Europe and somehow think they can get away with not learning another language. And even if they do or if they're language students, they usually seem to be incredibily awful, whether it's incomprehensible pronounciation, unacceptable work ethic or just stupidity to the point, where they don't understand basic concepts like causality in languages.

So you have basically this food chain: Northern Europe + Russia -> Southern Europe + Britain + China and India -> North and South America + Rest of Asia + Arabs/Turks + Africa. This usually goes for all languages taught and it's also about work ethic. So why do I post this here in "race relations"? It also has to do a lot with perceived reliability. I study a natural science and I have the feeling that we also think of papers published with nearly the same ranking I just wrote: Northern European (including Brits) papers are yay, Southern European papers are nay. Asians are a mixed bag, Africans and South Americans are not present and Americans can be everything between "!" and "oh god no". So it's basically the same with Americans being considered to be random.

You get a different picture when it's about guiding students around the campus. I also have some experience with our international office and in general there is that same Northern and Southern European clash: Northern Europeans (includings Brits again) get all the things like flat, visa and enrollment done without much help needed, Southern Europeans tend to be really tedious, late and unreliable, same with South and North America.
Japanese are usually easy, but sometimes difficult to work with due to their shyness. Indians and Chinese are really clingy. Korean female students tend to be really obnoxious. Not too much data on African students. 
Surprisingly positive image of Arabs though, even though interactions always seem distant due to completely different outlooks on the world. Appointments with Arabs suck though, since they don't seem to care about being on time.

What I do find interesting is the fact, that you rarely meet real Africans. Therefore there is little knowledge about how well they perform, but in reverse that also leads to us believing, that Africans just don't attend college. Same might be said about women from Muslim countries. With South and North Americans (and Australians) you just assume that they don't visit Europe though.

______________________________________________

tl;dr: Race relations seem to be not too present on a college level, but they are there!


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 27, 2016)

Jan_Hus said:


> *TEXT WALL BELOW*
> Couple points.
> Removal of the confederate flag was a bipartisan effort in many places, especially in SC.
> Everybody was fucking enraged at Dylan Roof, and we all hope to see that fucker burn.
> ...



I saw the reaction to the dylan roof shootings. People clutched onto their flag and repeatedly denied history. Most white Charlestonians and south carolinians were more upset that Roof "gave our city/state a bad name" and even in the wake of that shooting many were furious that the idea of the flag was being taken down was even floated let alone happened. The poltiicians did it because itd be terrible PR not to.

Im talking about the mainstream south. There are dumb rednecks in New York if you drive far enough. Everyone knows that.

 Dr. King "blocked traffic" and held "marxist ideas ." Activism is never a comfortable experience. Ever. I dont really understand why one would think it is. Im pretty sure Deray doesnt live in a mansion and King does in fact write for a paper and use valid sources from what I see. Hes also no longer affiliated with Deray.

Youre talking out of both sides of your mouth with the genocide thing because you were just saying things dont change that fast so we need patience. Either they change over night or they don't.

Most black people cant stand white guilt, Deray and King included. Like, alot of white people assume black people or POC want you to feel bad and no one really gives a fuck about how you feel. What black people want is change. Community policing with properly trained cops who don't just start spraying when something goes remotely different then they expected because "I wanted to go home and see my family," solutions to segregated schools, ways to combat inequality and discrimination and racist ideology.

I feel like if you're actually listening to what some of these people are saying "feel guilty" is a very hard conclusion to come to.


----------



## yuna (Oct 27, 2016)

determining whether or not race relations have improved is kind of a tricky thing, in my opinion. black people in America have, without question, been treated much, _much _worse in the past. their status in American society has moved forward by leaps and bounds. so yes, the overall quality of life has improved for black people.

that isn't the same thing as an improvement in race relations. kind of a pedantic argument, i know, but i think it's an important distinction to make. black people are now allowed to vocalize their dissatisfaction with their position in society and the manner in which racism holds them back today. at least, it's more or less socially acceptable when compared to the 1950s. that makes starting protests seem less dangerous, being an activist seem a little bit easier to black folks who are really pissed about current events. that makes protests and, ultimately, riots more likely, and those will be publicized. everyone's tense right now because of the BLM movement. race relations are worse, because that uneasy (at _best_) peace that we had disintegrated when this shit started, wherever you want to claim that it did. with dissatisfaction over Obama's presidency, with the inception of BLM, it doesn't matter.

if anything, race relations are about as bad as the 1950s. i wouldn't go so far as to say they're _just as bad_, but it's close. it's no longer acceptable to tell someone you won't serve them because of their skin color, but that doesn't mean that blacks and whites aren't similarly keyed up about the situation.

tl;dr, things are getting better for those of color, but race relations aren't.



Lefty's Revenge said:


> What black people want is change. Community policing with properly trained cops who don't just start spraying when something goes remotely different then they expected because "I wanted to go home and see my family," solutions to segregated schools, ways to combat inequality and discrimination and racist ideology.
> 
> I feel like if you're actually listening to what some of these people are saying "feel guilty" is a very hard conclusion to come to.



i have yet to see someone proposing legitimate and viable solutions to the underlying issues perpetuating the inequality in this country. saying "i want things to be better" won't make shit better. acknowledging the issue is important, that's step one, but the discussion ceases to matter if nobody actually knows how to fix the problem. not to mention the fact that BLM protesters are fucking obnoxious in how they go about everything.

so the "white guilt" thing isn't really the biggest problem here.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 27, 2016)

Well this argues against your claims of the stasis in race relations.






"You gotta hire a nigger instead!" Yeah just like the 60s. lol.

Also, gypsies have a tendency to take a shit on the crime scene, they think it gives bad mojo to the cops. 

Personal theory: This could be just cops a hundred years ago being distracted by shit, so this becomes a superstition. Maybe shit smeared fingerprints are harder to identify?


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 28, 2016)

yuna said:


> i have yet to see someone proposing legitimate and viable solutions to the underlying issues perpetuating the inequality in this country. saying "i want things to be better" won't make shit better. acknowledging the issue is important, that's step one, but the discussion ceases to matter if nobody actually knows how to fix the problem. not to mention the fact that BLM protesters are fucking obnoxious in how they go about everything.
> 
> so the "white guilt" thing isn't really the biggest problem here.



I think the whole no one is proposing anything valid or feasible thing is another popular strain of thought thats not really reality. Of course a complete end to racism isn't anywhere near America's or humanity's future but alot of the ideas arent exactly rocket science. Properly trained police officers, stopping blatant voter disenfranchisement, actually convicting cops when they kill people for ridiculous or racist reasons, police officers being less whiny and not threatening to stop doing their jobs because people criticize them (our military is constantly criticized and doesnt get away with that shit)

Sure none of this is easy but its not finding atlantis either. It just takes consistent steps instead of constantly doubling down and screaming "everythings fine" when people protest like alot of Americans tend to do.

I also agree with your earlier point about minorities doing better but race relations deteriorating. Its an important line to draw because an accusation of one often leads to us pointing out the other.


Edit: butchered the quote.


----------



## Male Idiot (Oct 29, 2016)

You do realise a lot of dindus shot by the police ARE in fact criminals that need shooting?


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Oct 29, 2016)

Male Idiot said:


> You do realise a lot of dindus shot by the police ARE in fact criminals that need shooting?


Its an argument I'm completely unfamiliar with.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 4, 2016)

Republic Of Georgia Here:

I'd like to say first that i'm not exactly an expert on social structure in my country, i only know a thing or two about race relations among populous because i worked  a lot in different low end  jobs, and had to interact with many people  on  a daily basis, anyways here goes nothing:

Firstly we are a very religious country here(about 70-80% are Christians Orthodox s ), Despite this we seem to be very open to members of other races, we have entire areas of towns dedicated to different religions and races, but all of this is just on the surface level, while hate-groups and such are extreme minority, who are mostly residents of mountain villages of Svaneti, Khaxeti and others(they are like hardcore Rednecks, they are very traditional and extremely violent, if you ever visit Georgia, be mindful of that ). The only outright resentment we have, is against Gypsies, Armenians and Indians, Gypsies are the majority of homeless and beggars, while Indians come here in huge droves and live by the dozens. As for Armenians, they're don't really do anything bad, people just hate them because they are mostly very arrogant and rude towards everyone who isn't a member of their race.Blacks are tolerated, but there were occasions when people feared them because they thought they'd get Ebola or some other diseases from them.(That fear craze subsided thought, also i think they are too few to have any impact on anything) As For the Muslims for example, in the past  we were mortal enemies, our country was ransacked by most of the neighboring countries,(Turkey, Tatars,Mongols(not neighbors but still count as invaders)Chechen etc.) but surprisingly there's no real hate for them. 

Thanks for reading, i'm not really used to posting on forums so sorry if this post is too long or if i have left some details out, if you have any questions ask away.


----------



## Lorento (Nov 4, 2016)

In Britain our true racists are so thoroughly mocked and derided that the recent Blood and Honour event (A Neo Nazi gathering) actually had 300 people there, 150 of whom were in fact from Poland. EVEN OUR FUCKING NAZIS NEED TO IMPORT FROM EASTERN EUROPE!

Aside from the tensions surrounding Eastern European migrants and the ever present question surrounding Kebabs, I'd say that the UK is probably as peaceful race wise as it has ever been. We had the Mark Duggan shooting a few years back that triggered riots, but most of the rioters were a bunch of white trash who were there to get a new flatscreen TV rather than people who genuinely cared about the drug dealing piece of shit.

On that note, I'd like to show you all what the BNP, our National Party has become. They've been totally fucked by UKIP and this was the image they put into their election poster for the London Mayoral Elections. Truly, this is a party that is the voice and face of the silent majority.


----------



## MrLooks (Nov 4, 2016)

I wonder how much of the tension is caused by telling people there is tension. If people were born and were never told that race is such a big deal, I bet all races would get on much more harmoniously.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 4, 2016)

MrLooks said:


> I wonder how much of the tension is caused by telling people there is tension. If people were born and were never told that race is such a big deal, I bet all races would get on much more harmoniously.



Most likely a lot, and put in different culture as well. Its called multiCULTURalism for a reason, and it does not work exactly because of that.


----------



## ZeCommissar (Nov 4, 2016)

Do you guys think "innate racism" is a thing? As in everybody is born a little racist? 

If we were to have a city of 500,000 people that were all born into and around different races, and everyone had the same culture, religion, and the only main differing value was politics, what would the race relations be like? Lets assume everyone in this city has never been told anything about racism, or the history of violence between any races. Lets say this hypothetical city called "utopia" or some shit like that has every human ethnicity on the planet right now that you can think of. 

 I actually wonder how such a implausible scenario would play out in reality.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 4, 2016)

ZeCommissar said:


> Do you guys think "innate racism" is a thing? As in everybody is born a little racist?
> 
> If we were to have a city of 500,000 people that were all born into and around different races, and everyone had the same culture, religion, and the only main differing value was politics, what would the race relations be like? Lets assume everyone in this city has never been told anything about racism, or the history of violence between any races. Lets say this hypothetical city called "utopia" or some shit like that has every human ethnicity on the planet right now that you can think of.
> 
> I actually wonder how such a implausible scenario would play out in reality.



I learned in Etology that humans used to be tribal animals who lived in tribes of few hundreds. That's why you don't like it when strangers sit within a few meters of you, your instincts tell you its wrong.

This biological tension is also responsible for racism and even when two white towns rivalise with each other, or two black ethnicities dislike each other.

A lot of human biology has failed to adapt to our technologically advanced lifestyle.

But on your theory, I think there are a lot of factors:
-Biological tension. They look different.
-Historical tension. They enslaved us.
-Political tension. They vote for Crooked turd or douche.
-Economical tension. They are richer or poorer than us.
-Cultural tension. Their culture does not want women to drive.
-Religious tension. Their gods don't like our gods.

These all add up and there is no definitive cause, its an aglomeration of all the factors. The more factors you remove, the less trouble there will be. The biological part of course can not be removed.
Modern multiculturalism allows for different cultures and religions which cause more friction than other societies.
Theoretically, so if there was a nation with no historical records of black slavery, no big vague gap between rich and poor, one political party, one culture, and one religion, it would do better. I'm just not sure how much that better would be.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 4, 2016)

Raziel said:


> Republic Of Georgia Here:



Before your Borat-sounding talk, I thought you were from the American state called Georgia.  If you ever move here, you should probably move there.

Also from the name "Raziel" I thought you were the insane tranny lolcow Wesley Bailey, who also used that nick.

(That was before you started talking.  Obviously you aren't that madman.)


----------



## MrLooks (Nov 4, 2016)

ZeCommissar said:


> Do you guys think "innate racism" is a thing? As in everybody is born a little racist?
> 
> If we were to have a city of 500,000 people that were all born into and around different races, and everyone had the same culture, religion, and the only main differing value was politics, what would the race relations be like? Lets assume everyone in this city has never been told anything about racism, or the history of violence between any races. Lets say this hypothetical city called "utopia" or some shit like that has every human ethnicity on the planet right now that you can think of.
> 
> I actually wonder how such a implausible scenario would play out in reality.



Well I didn't study humans like Male Idiot, so his opinion is probably worth more, but I think it depends.

I think humans naturally look for patterns in things. So for example, if people wearing burkas keep detonating bombs, people will quickly grow to hate and be suspicious of anybody wearing a burka. The same could probably be extended to any other feature including race, so if for example Mexicans kept holding us at gunpoint we would grow suspicious of anybody who looks Mexican. Our survival instincts try to find patterns or correlations we can use to identify potential threats. Political correctness forces people to ignore this basic survival instinct.

But if all of the different races were all good citizens, I'm not sure there would be much racism. As in I don't see skin color being mocked more than any other unusual defining feature like being fat, being short etc. But then in your scenario, it's extremely mixed so there's no majority or minority race groups, so yeah I'm not sure. But I definitely think the hysteria surrounding race and the way racism is constantly harped on about is what makes the problem 100000x worse than it is.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 4, 2016)

MrLooks said:


> Well I didn't study humans like Male Idiot, so his opinion is probably worth more, but I think it depends.
> 
> I think humans naturally look for patterns in things. So for example, if people wearing burkas keep detonating bombs, people will quickly grow to hate and be suspicious of anybody wearing a burka. The same could probably be extended to any other feature including race, so if for example Mexicans kept holding us at gunpoint we would grow suspicious of anybody who looks Mexican. Our survival instincts try to find patterns or correlations we can use to identify potential threats. Political correctness forces people to ignore this basic survival instinct.
> 
> But if all of the different races were all good citizens, I'm not sure there would be much racism. As in I don't see skin color being mocked more than any other unusual defining feature like being fat, being short etc. But then in your scenario, it's extremely mixed so there's no majority or minority race groups, so yeah I'm not sure. But I definitely think the hysteria surrounding race and the way racism is constantly harped on about is what makes the problem 100000x worse than it is.



Nah you are pretty much right to my knowledge. We look for patterns so that we can avoid a danger that we alredy faced.

It is also worth nothing that racism is not a binary state, it has degrees. The less tension there is, the less violent racism becomes I think. At its lowest, its just "marry to one like yourself" while at its highest its a full on race/ethnicity war. This is also not only a white only phenomenon as liberals would have you believe. Tribal ethnic warfare is/was perhaps even more rampant in Africa than it is in white territory.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pygmy_peoples#Reports_of_genocide


----------



## Lefty's Revenge (Nov 5, 2016)

MrLooks said:


> I wonder how much of the tension is caused by telling people there is tension. If people were born and were never told that race is such a big deal, I bet all races would get on much more harmoniously.


Nah the tension was and is definitely there. I think whats changed is that white people of all backgrounds cant really ignore racial issues anymore. Dog whistles get called out more, coded or even out right racist language gets pointed out alot more frequently, etc.

 And I'll agree on one thing that was stated earlier, the election of Obama helped bring alot of this to the forefront. Regardless of his politics when a white man can lead a conspiracy movement mostly composed of white people alleging that a black guy named Obama wasn't born in this country and is probably a muslim and gets rewarded with the republican nomination its really hard to keep thinking of other possible reasons as to why thats happening.


----------



## Raziel (Nov 5, 2016)

What the hell did i just read 0_0, anyways thanks for reading.


----------



## Varg Did Nothing Wrong (Nov 5, 2016)

I rode in a bus yesterday with a bunch of Middle Easterners. No idea where they're from, nor do I care, but goddamn is it annoying to hear people talking in whatever sandperson jibber jabber language they speak loud enough for the whole bus to hear them, laughing, etc. 

I get annoyed by anyone being loud and obnoxious on the bus, but it's arguably twice as bad when you don't understand whatever inane shit they're probably talking about.

As such, I'm postulating that if people stopped being obnoxious cunts, race relations would improve.


----------



## Male Idiot (Nov 6, 2016)

Varg Did Nothing Wrong said:


> I rode in a bus yesterday with a bunch of Middle Easterners. No idea where they're from, nor do I care, but goddamn is it annoying to hear people talking in whatever sandperson jibber jabber language they speak loud enough for the whole bus to hear them, laughing, etc.
> 
> I get annoyed by anyone being loud and obnoxious on the bus, but it's arguably twice as bad when you don't understand whatever inane shit they're probably talking about.
> 
> As such, I'm postulating that if people stopped being obnoxious cunts, race relations would improve.



The fact that you can't understand what they are saying will make you dislike and distrust them, which is a very logical response from your subconscious. 
This is not a race issue, I get this feeling when I hear white tourists spout some gibberish on the bus too.


----------

